# Magic OH



## yboy403 (May 5, 2010)

I just got a Magic, and I was wondering if anybody else thinks a Magic OH event might be cool (and whatever other puzzles you can solve with one hand).


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2010)

Maybe 3x3x3 would be fun one handed. Anybody thought of trying that?


----------



## lorki3 (May 5, 2010)

Robin kwant can solve magic one handed he ha huge fingers


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 5, 2010)

if you consider the magic event to be "cool" in the first place, then maybe OH would be as well...


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 5, 2010)

No. Magic is a pretty pointless event any imo. Adding magic OH is just increasing pointless events.


----------



## yboy403 (May 5, 2010)

I do consider Magic a "cool event"


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2010)

Magic OHITABLD is the only way to go, I'm sure. I really need to try that sometime, but I haven't yet.


----------



## Toad (May 5, 2010)

ITA = In The Air?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ITA = In The Air?


Yes.


----------



## Toad (May 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > ITA = In The Air?
> ...



Hahahaha!! That is brilliant!


----------



## Kenneth (May 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Magic OHITABLD is the only way to go, I'm sure. I really need to try that sometime, but I haven't yet.



I can do that and I use the speed method 

Probably in 15 seconds or so, with some practise, I have done sub 10 sighted a few times... back when my magic was not broken 

On topic, there are puzzles that are more intresting than Magic for OH if we shall add more OH events, 4x4x4 for example (I got 8:xx.xx but only tried a few, my method is pretty slice intensive and that is not so good for OH), pyra sucks because of its shape, sq-1 is ok when in cube shape, 2x2x2 is nice and already an unofficial event.


----------



## yboy403 (May 5, 2010)

I am so trying that at the next competition


----------



## riffz (May 5, 2010)

No. I personally think magic is silly to begin with but people work hard on it and I respect that. But OH Magic would just be dumb...


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2010)

As an official event? Very no, there are many other much much more interesting things. It's fun to do for unofficial stuff though. I used to be able to get sub-2.5, and sub-2 is doable.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 5, 2010)

I say we replace magic with magic OH. It seems more interesting.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 6, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Magic OHITABLD is the only way to go, I'm sure. I really need to try that sometime, but I haven't yet.



I love you, Mike, for acknowledging this.

Also:
[youtubehd]CwVOdp5rarg[/youtubehd]
[youtubehd]otEqtd00lgo[/youtubehd]

both vids are pretty lolz.
Also, I've gotten a sub4 avg5, a while back, then I quit.
I believe sub3 singles and sub3.5 averages of 5 to be possible


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 6, 2010)

I hold my pb at 2.47 while eating a chicken sandwich at lunch, pointless but was funny though


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 6, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I hold the UWR, 2.47 while eating a chicken sandwich at lunch, pointless but was funny though


No you don't. At all. Like, no.

Edit: this wasn't to say you didn't get that time, but rather that others have done much better.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > I hold the UWR, 2.47 while eating a chicken sandwich at lunch, pointless but was funny though
> ...




oh im sure, its just kind of something stupid to say to each other at school,


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 6, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> ...


ohh. I thought you meant "I have the UWR for OH Magic. Also, that was accomplished while eating a chicken sandwich."

Gotcha!


----------



## anders (May 6, 2010)

For Magic OH as an unofficial event at competitions, look here.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Magic OHITABLD is the only way to go, I'm sure. I really need to try that sometime, but I haven't yet.
> ...



Are you kidding? I think it's great! After watching it again today, I may have to go try it tonight sometime. I was really into juggling before I started cubing, and it feels like a typical juggling thing to me - it looks like a lot of fun. Tricky - probably pretty hard - but fun. Like juggling.

Edit: My first try BLD: 47.94
I practiced for about 20 minutes sighted before I tried my first BLD attempt. It'll take quite a bit of practice to get good at this, though - Stachu, my hat's off to you.

I think I'll try this in the weekly competition this week. But not for Master Magic, though.


----------



## Kenneth (May 7, 2010)

I have sub 7 on magic in left hand and master in the right 

Not ITA though...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> I have sub 7 on magic in left hand and master in the right
> 
> Not ITA though...



Wow! That's fast!

Master Magic ITA would definitely be a challenge. Not impossible, certainly, but a challenge.


----------



## Kenneth (May 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > I have sub 7 on magic in left hand and master in the right
> ...



Yes, well, not really because all you do on the master you can do in parallell on the magic and mirorred (mirror Ooms master and Burton magic), so it is basicly only the time for the master you get.

I don't even try it 2H ITA, it usally ends in a situation where you cannot find the way back


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Kenneth said:
> ...



But I love solving a scrambled Master Magic! (Well, as long as I'm not in a hurry to finish...)


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 7, 2010)

There should be OH for 7x7 you would have to bend your hand in scary ways.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, and I think I've done sub-15. Pyraminx Crystal OH was harder than 7x7 :|


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Going fast on this is VERY hard. I should make a quick tutorial of Patrick's method alongside mine.

If only I had a working magic and timer over the past 7 months. 
Haven't had any practice in a LONG time.


----------



## riffz (May 8, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


>



Not all of us have gorilla hands.


----------



## Kenneth (May 17, 2010)

At Karlstad open this weekend both me and Oskar Åsbrink did the magics one handed, a private comp we had =)

He won magic and I master but non of us had any good times, no practice and at least I used pretty stiff magics I lent from someone. When I was good at this I used magics I filed and only had single strings in to make them easier to flip.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Maybe 3x3x3 would be fun one handed. Anybody thought of trying that?



Your posts are stupid


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 17, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe 3x3x3 would be fun one handed. Anybody thought of trying that?
> ...



Ooo messing with Kirjava you're badass


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe 3x3x3 would be fun one handed. Anybody thought of trying that?
> ...





04mucklowd said:


> no one cares


----------



## robinkwant (May 17, 2010)

OH magic ITA takes some practice
i average around 5 seconds with it
it is actually easier to do with a stiff magic


----------



## plechoss (May 17, 2010)

I've just tried master magic OHITABLD. It took me several tries to not mess it up  it's pretty hard  I average about 10s in solving master magic OH. The time was 1:20.53


----------



## abr71310 (May 19, 2010)

I'm one of those people who solves in the air...
I can average about 8 seconds if I'm lucky.
I want to be able to sub-5 by next comp. >
BLINDFOLDED IN THE AIR!!!


----------

